# Amber sexlink!



## henrietta (Jan 9, 2017)

I have one 10 month amber sexlink with dark green legs, All others I've seen have yellow legs. She has a rather petite pale comb along with her green legs. Was also told they lay brown eggs. Well Carmella lays green eggs. It thrilled me to death to find them and I thought I didn't know who and why but with time I got the who but still no why green? This pic she was 5months Any thoughts?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

She's an Easter Egger.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

And a very nice one!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice looking Easter Egger you have there. They lay green in color eggs and they are good to eat just like any other egg.


----------



## henrietta (Jan 9, 2017)

We do think of her as a beauty, was looking at adding some eggers now will for sure. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is beautiful!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The one behind her looks like a Faverolle. or a faverolle cross.


----------



## henrietta (Jan 9, 2017)

That's Frenchie the Salmon Faverolle as she matured she has developed a black beard.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had Faverolles, and they were all different shades. Including white.


----------

